# Calculando el consumo eléctrico en un negocio de hostelería



## Rebelnix (9 Nov 2013)

Hola chicos, os comento la duda que tengo, a ver si alguien sabe decirme algo. Aunque no se yo si esta bien encuadrada en este foro, pero bueno, me arriesgo. ::

Soy el propietario de una tienda granelera, donde vendemos en este formato té, especias, café y demás. El asunto es que tengo el establecimiento en un punto bastante turístico y estoy pensando en hacer una inversionacilla y tener la posibilidad de tener café y té para llevar.

La duda que tengo es a la hora de hacer los números para conocer la posible rentabilidad, concrétamente con el consumo eléctrico. Las cafeteras espresso industriales ( como las de los bares, vaya ) tienen un consumo de unos 2,5 kw; el asunto es que no se si esa potencia se consume el 100% del rato en el que la máquina esta conectada, o si por el contrario esto sucede cuando esta echando los cafés, …. 

En fín, que no se como calcular lo que me costaría el consumo eléctrico del cacharro en cuestión. A ver si alguien podría echarme una mano con el asunto.

:o


----------



## Z4LMAN (10 Nov 2013)

Pole y te cuento

Por caso, una máquina de café expresso semi automática de fabricación española, que tiene un valor de mercado medio de 260 euros consume 1.100 watios. Esto significa que por cada hora que esté encendida facturará 1,1 kilovatios. Es decir, entre el funcionamiento pleno y el que realiza bajo la modalidad de 'stand by' se habrán consumido unos 260 kilowatios mensuales, que representarán en la factura cerca de 20 euros más IVA.

La característica de este tipo de aparatos es la presión con la que trabajan, la misma que permite obtener una cremosidad extra. Además, su capacidad de producción es limitada: apenas una o dos tazas, por lo que cada taza extra demandará una nueva utilización de la cafetera.

Hay que tener muy en cuenta que siempre que la cafetera expresso permanezca en 'stand by', aunque no esté encendida, estará consumiendo energía. Porque a la espera de su funcionamiento pleno utiliza 726 watios, más que lo que demandan encendidos el televisor, el ordenador o el equipo de audio. Es más, el sistema de ahorro de energía de una cafetera de este tipo consume lo mismo que una televisión y un ordenador juntos. Es decir, que para calcular el coste de un café exquisito en casa durante un año, es necesario prorratear ese coste del producto durante ese periodo y el coste eléctrico de su uso. Si repartimos el valor promedio de una cafetera expresso (de 260 euros) en los 12 meses, el gasto mensual asciende a 21,60 euros. A esa cifra hay que sumarle el coste eléctrico por las 24 horas de funcionamiento, que según el cálculo anterior, corresponde a 20 euros. Así es que, en total, por mes, la preparación del café representa a las familias españolas unos 42 euros, es decir unos 500 euros al año. Y eso, sin contar el coste del café.


----------



## Rebelnix (11 Nov 2013)

Hola Pistolas

Gracias por la respuesta. La cafetera en cuestión no sería doméstica, pero para el ejemplo vale, creo. Ahora bien, despues de leerte me surge una duda.

En un televisor estar en "Stand By" significa que esta a "la escucha" de instrucciones por si se le manda encender, ¿ pero en una cafetera qué vendría a significar el "stand by" ? ¿ Quizá no esta echando cafés, que no tiene en ese momento las resistencias electricas activadas ?


----------



## Z4LMAN (11 Nov 2013)

Hombre, tiene que mantener la temperatura y presion del agua a unos "bares" determinados para poder echar el cafe...y para eso necesita estar consumiendo algo de energia.

Preguntale a cualquiera que tenga un bar, cuanto tiempo pasa desde que enciende la cafetera hasta que puede servir un cafe, entonces entenderas porque necesita ese "stand by" 


*Bar: Se denomina bar a una unidad de presión equivalente a un millón de barias, aproximadamente igual a una atmósfera (1 atm). Su símbolo es «bar». La palabra «bar» tiene su origen en «báros» (βάρος), que en griego significa «peso».


----------



## Jenhyal (12 Nov 2013)

Existe un cacharrito que te mide la potencia consumida de un aparato, se conecta en el enchufe y puedes observar el consumo eléctrico según qué situación. En el Alcampo costaba 5 euros. Seguro que los hay más buenos por 10.

Yo con él descubrí que mi frigorífico consumía 15 Kw al día, 600 w la hora, y tardé -3 en cambiarlo.


----------



## Rebelnix (12 Nov 2013)

Jenhyal, interesante el aparato, no sabia que los vendiesen en supermercados. Imagino que será la mezcla de una pinza amperimétrica y un voltímetro, o algo por el estilo. Miraré que también tengo mis dudas con una lavadora de casa. 

De todas maneras la gracia del asunto es saber toda esta información antes de hacer compras, para ver si salen los números. ::

Por ahí me han comentado que las resistencias funcionan hasta que la caldera llega a los 90ºC y que despues se desactivan...y cuando baja la temperatura pues vuelven a entrar en acción. Imagino que el Stand By en este caso será algo así.

¡ Gracias a todos !


----------



## klenow (12 Nov 2013)

Tampoco te comas mucho la cabeza... date una vuelta de 20 minutos por tu zona y mira cuanto cuestan los cafes y los cafes para llevar... con eso tendras una referencia del precio. El coste energetico de una cafetera no creo que suponga una desviacion importante de los gastos que ya tendras en tu tienda (iluminacion, alquiler, sueldos, permisos, cuotas de autonomos) y especificamente dentro del producto el coste de lo que consuma la maquina no creo que sea demasiado comparado con el coste de las materias primas y de los envases y contando con la propia amortizacion de la maquina en si... 

Yo directamente no calcularia el coste de la electricidad del aparato... es un coste que imputaria al negocio en su conjunto, porque es algo que te permitira no solo ganar dinero si sale bien, sino que sera una forma efectiva de promocionar tu tienda y tus productos... te puede dar mucho juego, al poder ofrecer un te o cafe mensual, que podras comprar en mucha mayor cantidad y a lo mejor obtener un mejor precio por volumen.

Lo mas sencillo es que calcules lo que te cuesta hacer por ejemplo 100 cafes (cafe, leche, azucar y envases) y que imputes una horas de trabajo a tal tarea (solo tu sabes los habitos de tus clientes, si tienes gente parada, si estas abierto o tendrias que abrir antes para dar cafes a gente que va de camino al trabajo o lugar de estudio...

Con ese precio... y viendo el precio de venta al publico del cafe "to go" en tu zona, ya te podras hacer una idea de cuanto podrias sacar por cafe... no obstante, yo no menospreciaria el factor "marketing"... aunque no ganes mucho vendiendo "to go", el tener en ciertos momento una "cola" para obtener un cafe o el poder promocionar un cafe de forma mensual puede ser muy interesante... pero solo tu puedes valorarlo en este momento. 

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## dulthanas_ (12 Nov 2013)

Tenéis un poco de cacao con los que significan los kilowatios, y los usais para todo, tanto cuando os referís a potencia como cuando haceis referencia a consumo de energía. 

Lo que más me sorprende no es eso, sino que al final parece que os entendeis y todo.


----------



## Rebelnix (12 Nov 2013)

dulthanas_ , no creo que haya cacao alguno, sino más bien que te has liado en el hilo; o esa es la sensación que me da.

El consumo eléctrico se mide y tarifica en en Kwh, por lo que es importante ( vital ) saber el consumo eléctrico nominal de una máquina ( kw ) a la hora de hacer cálculos. Este dato es el que nos dirá el gasto a lo largo de una hora de funcionamiento. No se donde esta el problema. ienso:


----------



## akalais (17 Nov 2013)

Si es solo cafe cafe, sin lavajillas, climatizacion, tonel de cerveza, cubitera, vitrinas refrigerantes, televisiones de 50", etc

por los 100E

con todo lo anterior te metes en 250 a 500 , segun las horas abiertas.


----------

